# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách Sạn Thăng Long Nha Trang ( 3 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*KHÁCH SẠN THĂNG LONG* 
Địa chỉ : 56 B Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa








Khách sạn  Thăng Long – điểm đến lý tưởng của Quý khách - tọa lạc ngay tại trung  tâm thành phố, trên con đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật là con phố du lịch nổi  tiếng bậc nhất thành phố biển Nha Trang. Chỉ vài phút đi bộ là du khách  có thể tới được trung tâm du lịch sầm uất với san sát những nhà hàng,  bar, của hàng mua sắm nổi tiếng được gọi bằng cái tên giản dị là “ phố  Tây”. Và cũng không xa sau vài phút du khách có thể đắm mình trong làn  nước xanh biếc và bãi cát mịn màng của vịnh biển Nha Trang

Khách sạn Thăng Long được xây dựng với kiến trúc hiện đại bao gồm 57  phòng ngủ , được trang bị với những thiết bị hiện đại cao cấp tương  đương 3 sao : 2 thang máy, sàn gỗ cao cấp, thảm hành lang, hệ thống điều  hòa,tủ lạnh, phòng tắm, bồn tắm, Ngoài ra còn có những trang thiết bị  và dịch vụ khác như thang máy, điện thoại quốc tế, truyền hình cáp, phục  vụ phòng 24 giờ, nhà hàng, dịch vụ văn phòng, giặt ủi, dịch vụ vận  chuyển, hệ thống khóa điện tử và thiết bị an ninh hiện đại luôn bảo đảm  an toàn cho du khách…















 Hỗ trợ tư vấn và đặt phòng giá rẻ xin liên hệ : 
Hot line : 0905 453 279 - 0976 457 863 ( Mr An ) 
Hoặc yahoo : vinhan.anhnguyentour

----------


## tuvandulichnhatrang

Khách sạn này mới khai trương và nằm ngay trên khu phố Tây của thành phố Nha Trang , phòng view đẹp và dịch vụ tốt . Liên hệ ngay để nhận được mức giá ưu đãi nhé .

----------


## andynguyen

Phòng trông được đấy, để thử liên hệ xem sao

----------

